# Problem with normal mouse with a ball



## Fure6 (Jul 9, 2004)

ndnchico gave me the idea of asking you guys this question because of his mouse thread. 

I have a pretty old mouse and it seems like the ball has a couple lumps becuase it will bump all over the place. Well, i looked at the ball and there was nothing so i looked at the inside and there are rubber things on the cylinders that spin around. Those rubber peices have a bunch of dust covering them and i don't know how to get the dust off. i tried blowing and it didn't help. 

any experience out there?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 9, 2004)

Use a very small screewdriver or knife or something to scrape it off


----------



## Sophocles (Jul 9, 2004)

It's been a long time since I've used a mouse that wasn't optical. I think my old mouse used to  nit sweaters because it collected so many bits of lint fibers that used clog the inside of it to a point where it had to be cleaned with tweezers. Get an optical mouse.


----------



## ndnchico (Jul 9, 2004)

use tweezers


----------



## SENSEIS (Aug 2, 2004)

Ball mouse are veryyy cheap these days, if really bother you jus buy a new one or jus steal your friends balls


----------



## Praetor (Aug 2, 2004)

Hell optical mice are cheap  About 5 minutes of looking around gave me an Acer wireless keyboard + optical mouse setup for $15.


----------



## kharmini91 (Aug 2, 2004)

has anyone seen those mini optical mice that you plug into the USB port and it's like 1/3 the size of a full one.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 2, 2004)

Yes. You'll find them mostly in the notebook section of a store


----------

